# Pedal Board Cables - What's Loved Currently?



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I just discovered the EBS flat ends stuff. I need to redo my board, what else should I be looking at?


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

For non solder, the new planet waves with the geo tip connectors are good. The connectors are much smaller (still bigger than the EBS) and the connection to the pedals is very solid. I used about 5 on my new board, and some of the soldered american stage 6 inch as well. If you take time to build them properly, and make sure that the connections are solid they work great. I generally prefer soldered cables, but these are quite good.

For soldered I have bunch of the 6 and 12 inch Fulltones that I have used for years and they are very solid. Never had a failure. The connectors are bulky but otherwise excellent.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I think mine are mogami with pancake jacks. Maybe @greco can remember, because I dont haha.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Yeah, the Planet Waves solderless, though 1 generation older, are failing on me and that's specifically what I'm looking to get away from. I don't *mind* doing my own - hell, I did a 'how to DIY' thread here a few years ago, and have a bunch on my board - but I'm lazy and busy and out of pancake ends, what a combination, and just looking for plug and play. Probably order the EBS, they look neat and space saving, the guys over at Talkbass have had a few but very few failures.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Those EBS cable look really cool. Reasonable prices too. Is there any reason they wouldn't work for guitar?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

no reason, same cables exactly.

bassstringsonline.com is where I will probably get mine, what other sources did you see?


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

That's where I saw them as well, and it looks like they ship to Canada.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Flat Patch Cables yes, their rep on Talkbass is they are very cheap to ship to us.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

FYI, bassstringsonline are getting an order of the EBS flat patch cables today, and shipping out tomorrow. Jason is the proprieter, he called me and we had a nice talk. I ordered a couple other things plus 12 cables of various lengths, he ships USPS and charged me $15.50 US


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Let us know what you think, these sound very interesting.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Budda said:


> I think mine are mogami with pancake jacks. Maybe @greco can remember, because I dont haha.


Yes..your memory is good. You bought the bulk cable and all the plugs from some fellow in Windsor (or Sarnia?) at a great price ...and I made the cables up for you in custom lengths.


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

Evidence Audio Sis for me expensive .. yes but great cables easy to put together and I've never had a hitch (so far)


----------



## taken (Feb 5, 2006)

I use the Disaster Area solderless and I can't recommend them enough. Simple to put together and work every time.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Been using George L 155s for over a decade now -- I can minimize the pedal-to-pedal patch length and am happy with the result (including no gig failures.)


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

There's a couple pics of my board done up with the EBS in the pedal board sticky.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

So what's the verdict, Keto? How is the connection, flexibility, compactness?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

They are very compact, I gained small but significant space between pedals. Connection is solid, firm satisfying click going in and stiff to remove. The cable is VERY soft and flexible, more so than any cable I've ever used. It actually worries me a bit, as to how durable they will be.....but it makes for easy going around corners and crevices.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

I roll my own cables, but for pedalboard patches I don't bother. I find the solderless DIY kits too unreliable (and not cheap; I don't understand the appeal at all); and pancakes make me angry if I have to work on them (so I just make sure all the pedals I build/buy have the I/O at the top so that's not a space issue). For such short cables, high end wire is also moot (seriously, save your money). I use these whatever the best deal I can find is on basic cheapo moldies; BLMS is usually up there ( get some buds together, order a few of those 6 packs and some 9V power supplies/daisy chains, and the shipping is worth it), otherwise amazon.

Bitches Love My Switches


----------



## Harvester1199 (Apr 4, 2011)

I use hosa pancakes

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I have custom 2524 mogami cables with pancakes, made by a local guy


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

These may not be the best quality out there but seems like a good deal. 
Reverb branded 6" patch cable, 3 pack for $12 and free shipping (Canadian exclusive). No tax at checkout either, $12.00 all in.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

I was using George L for the ability to make custom lengths.
They sometimes have issues when you change things frequently on your board.
Repeated flexing on the end when re-using can sometimes lead to a failed connection.
I figure 4 or 5 good connections and then iffy.

Now I make my own to custom lengths.
Mogami 2524 and Switchcraft 226.
Cheaper in the long run and you get the exact length you need.
Sturdy.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

vokey design said:


> These may not be the best quality out there but seems like a good deal.
> Reverb branded 6" patch cable, 3 pack for $12 and free shipping (Canadian exclusive). No tax at checkout either, $12.00 all in.


Yeah, they ARE good. Wait until another 1/2 price day, even better (they had them for $6cdn free shipping a few months back)


Best mediocre guitarist in Calgary.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

bzrkrage said:


> Yeah, they ARE good. Wait until another 1/2 price day, even better (they had them for $6cdn free shipping a few months back)


Wow; that would be the best deal going.... for that price I might convince myself to tollerate pancakes ;P

The EBS stuff looks awesome (none of the downsides of a pancake but just as small/smaller), but I ain't paying that much, especially for something that can't be reworked (molded) if it breaks. I woudn't worry about the suppleness of the jacket @keto , with modern materials that has little to do with strength and is usually a sign of a higher end wire (bend don't break, vs older stiffer jackets that would crack under bends/had a larger min bend radius spec).


----------



## bduguay (Jul 15, 2009)

Evidence Audio Mono Rail with Switchcraft 226 plugs.
B.


----------



## chimo (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm using Switchcraft 90 degree plugs with Yorkville Studio One wire.
I've never, ever, had one fail. Many many different pedalboard layouts. Still perfect.

The same cannot be said for the upper end Amphenol 90 degree plugs. Invariably they go down - something inside the plug.
Although the Amphenol straight plugs are great BTW.


----------

